# What to feed my puppy



## morganborg (Sep 24, 2013)

My pup is four months old this week and still very underweight. When I adopted him, you could easily see his ribcage. Since he's been growing so fast, it's been hard to get him at a normal weight. I can still see his ribs, but I am feeding him more than enough. I have been giving him a dry puppy food which he eats 6 cups of a day. It is ~26% protein and ~14% fat. I have attached pictures also. Should I be feeding him something else or even more of the same food? Thanks for your help!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Has he been checked for worms or other physical problems that could cause him not to absorb all the nutrients?

What food are you feeding him? A dog can eat 7-8 cups of a lower quality food while a high quality food will satisfy them with 2-3 cups. It's not just about quantity, it's quality as well


----------



## morganborg (Sep 24, 2013)

He did get checked by the vet and was cleared for everything. I am feeding him Eukanuba Large Breed Puppy Food and this is the same food he was being fed when I got him. Should I be feeding him a different brand?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

morganborg said:


> He did get checked by the vet and was cleared for everything. I am feeding him Eukanuba Large Breed Puppy Food and this is the same food he was being fed when I got him. Should I be feeding him a different brand?


That's not the best food, but I'm feeding that also. It's what the breeder had him on. I tried to switch him to natural balance and he got very loose poo. I put him back on the eukanuba large breed puppy and they firmed up again. I also feed 6 cups a day. Three feedings....two cups each feeding, but for the first feeding he also gets some natural balance loaf with it. The bag says 6 1/4 cups, but I doubt that 1/4 cup would make much difference...maybe....

We also use the natural balance loaf cut up small for training. So he is getting more than just the dry kibble throughout the day. My puppy is 4 months old and weighs about 41 pounds.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Many times puppies get to much protein from puppy food. With larger breeds, you need to be careful to not overprotein feed them. If they grow to fast, it can be bad. I was in tears when my vet told me I was doing that to Xerxes as a puppy. I asked," Did I ruin my puppy?" He said," No. You just need to stop over the top overfeeding nutrients." I backed off to adult food, and he recovered fine. So much is tied up in advertisement.They say," oh this is good. Oh, that is good, for your puppies. It sounds like you are good concerned owners. I hope you have a good German Shepherd aware vet as I do.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Nikitta said:


> Many times puppies get to much protein from puppy food. With larger breeds, you need to be careful to not overprotein feed them. If they grow to fast, it can be bad. I was in tears when my vet told me I was doing that to Xerxes as a puppy. I asked," Did I ruin my puppy?" He said," No. You just need to stop over the top overfeeding nutrients." I backed off to adult food, and he recovered fine. So much is tied up in advertisement.They say," oh this is good. Oh, that is good, for your puppies. It sounds like you are good concerned owners. I hope you have a good German Shepherd aware vet as I do.


Your vet's wrong. It's not protein that you need to watch out for with a large breed puppy - it's calcium - that's what promotes bone growth. Higher protein is fine. Higher calcium is what should be avoided until fully grown.

And to the OP - your puppy looks fine weight-wise. I'd switch to something better than Eukanuba, but I can't see anything wrong with his weight in the pictures you posted.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks Lucky Dog; I learn new stuff every day. That's why I bow to you better knowledge people here.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Nikitta said:


> Thanks Lucky Dog; I learn new stuff every day. That's why I bow to you better knowledge people here.


It's strange to say, but most vets don't know much about dog nutrition. They just recommend whatever they sell in their waiting room.

Did your vet recommend something like science diet or purina?


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Lucy Dog said:


> And to the OP - your puppy looks fine weight-wise. I'd switch to something better than Eukanuba, but I can't see anything wrong with his weight in the pictures you posted.


I think he looks fine too. My 7.5 month old Russell is thinner than that!


----------



## Rich_Tam (Jul 1, 2013)

I feed my puppy who is 4 1\2 months old Purina Pro Plan Puppy is a little expensive but I think is healthy for him.


----------



## kirsten (Jun 25, 2013)

Sorry but there is nothing healthy about any Purina feed.

This is a good site to start your research on a "healthier" puppy kibble. http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/best-dog-foods/best-puppy-foods/


----------

